

One teachers approach to preventing gender bullying in a classroom - baali
http://togetherforjacksoncountykids.tumblr.com/post/14314184651/one-teachers-approach-to-preventing-gender-bullying-in

======
jacobwg
Interesting read, though approaches like this (attempting to blur gender
definitions) often seem questionable as they begin to blur the lines between
taught and inborn gender definitions, ie it seems that the typical response
that this article demonstrates is to teach/encourage nontraditional gender
definitions. While in the author's situation, it is obvious that some of the
students entered the class with "blured" gender viewpoints, it becomes
difficult to discern how much our educational system etc is contributing to
and/or propogating these viewpoints simply by teaching them as "OK"

------
eridius
Great article, but doesn't really seem appropriate for Hacker News.

~~~
baali
I read that article on lego, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3357522> and
hence thought it might be continuation of that debate.

